# [logrotate] combo avec scripts scp/md5sum? (résolu)

## El_Goretto

Bonjour,

Je souhaite faire un md5 des logs, avant de les envoyer via ssh sur un serveur distant... Et pour faire ça facilement j'aurais bien besoin que logrotate me donne gentiment (dans la section postrotate) une variable contenant le nom de mon log (avec datext sinon c'est pas drôle), plutôt que de le deviner, histoire de faire propre et simple...

Sauf que je n'en vois aucune trace dans la doc de logrotate. 

Vous avez fait comment vous?

----------

## guilc

Je connais pas de variable, mais perso je fais comme ça, ça tourne comme une horloge :

```
/var/log/apache2/*/*.log {

    # pour awstats, il faut une rotation journalière

    daily

    missingok

    rotate 52

    compress

    delaycompress

    create 640 root adm

    sharedscripts

    postrotate

        if [ -f "`. /etc/apache2/envvars ; echo ${APACHE_PID_FILE:-/var/run/apache2.pid}`" ]; then

            /etc/init.d/apache2 reload > /dev/null

        fi

        scp -Bq -i /root/.ssh/id_rsa /var/log/apache2/*/*access.log-`date +"%Y%m%d"`* pepperway-pp.pepperway.fr:/var/log/apache2/`uname -n`/

    endscript

}

```

----------

## El_Goretto

Je te remercie pour ton feedback, ce sera old school style alors...

----------

## guilc

Le old-school ça marche si souvent bien   :Laughing: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Hahaha, la bonne blague. Exposons mon ignorance et ma naïveté sur la place publique.

En fait, logrotate passe la liste des logs (en gros les "/path/*.log" spécifiés pour chaque section) au script "postrotate".

Oui, mais en fait, la compression des logs intervient APRES l'exécution des scripts "postrotate".

Haha. Voilà comment on perd du temps en troubleshooting de script...

Par contre, le script "lastaction" est bien exécuté après la compression, mais ne bénéficie pas de ce passage de paramètre.

Dommage.

----------

## guilc

Ah, bon à savoir  :Smile: 

Comme j'utilise delaycompress  je m'étais même jamais posé la question, vu que je conserve le log j-1 non compressé, ça tombe sous le sens !

A noter dans un coin  :Wink: 

----------

